# ford 730 loader with wider bucket



## broncoz (Jul 17, 2016)

I am looking for a wider bucket (19-125 width 61.5") for my ford 730 loader ... current bucket is 41.5". I'm hoping the wider bucket will make it easier to plow snow etc. Does anyone know where I can get a good used bucket. I am located in Rye Colorado.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Not sure on the climate in Rye Colorado but here in Sudbury Ontario we get about 3 to 5 feet of snow per year. With that said did you consider a rear or front mount snow blower. I have a 3400 industrial Ford with a 6 foot PTO snow blower. Mind you I also have a heated cab. I live on 5 acres and my driveway is 800 feet long. For my situation I'm very satisfied with this setup.


----------



## broncoz (Jul 17, 2016)

I have 35.5 acres have a 100 yard driveway and help maintain a shared road that's about 1/4 mile long... I am new to this area but last year we got 4 snows of 1 to 2 feet deep and a late season dump of 4 feet. I am on a budget so a snow blower may be out of my budget. Do you know if they make a snow plow attachment that will attach to a loaders bucket? I just purchased this tractor and it came with snow chains this will help with traction but I would sure like a wider bucket or plow attachment to clear the path.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Have you consider snowplow which can angle?
Plow you can push the snow banks back higher and clean up time should be quicker.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

There are lots of different products for snow removal like the snow push box, you can get them with quick attach or bucket slip on. Also snow plows like you see on pickups large and small with right, left or V. Those are detect mount or quick attach and also needs remote HYD unless you go with straight blade. Then there is like I suggested a 3 point snow blower PTO drive or front mount HYD drive with quick attach or direct mount (removal of bucket pins to remove bucket and reattaching other implants with same pins) or large snow bucket, again quick attach or direct mount. Snow bucket is generally made with liter material because snow dose not Wear steel like dirt and gravel dose and to compensate for the weight of a larger bucket. Many options all at different cost. I can pick up a used 6 foot PTO snow blower here for a about 800$ to 1500$ depending on age and wear .


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Also to consider in the equation is your tractor 4 wheel drive, are your tires loaded or wheel weight, what is engine HP and what is HP on PTO, can you hook up HYD remote and do you have enough HYD flow for implement. 
All things to think about .

Good luck


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

if you are happy with the width of the bucket in general and you are handy, you could make a couple of bolt on wings to fit your bucket.

failing that, again if you are handy with a welder and oxy gear, or even an angle grinder to cut the ends off either side of the bucket and weld in a 10" spacer either side, this then will give you your 65" bucket, you would have to fit another cutting edge to cover the width.

You could also ask an engineering shop to quote you to do the job if this was out of your area of expertise.

Just something more to think about. you would need a couple of strengtheners to hold the bucket shape just in case the bucket either springs inwards or outwards when the ends are removed.


----------



## broncoz (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks for the i formation guys... i think i may get some steel and fire up the welder and build the wings you suggested. Does anyone have any photos of the wings... if not i will try a Google search.. thanks again for all the feed back... keep the ideas coming


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

All the pix I posted came from the net, Google home made snow bucket on image lots to see and some prity cool ideas.
Have fun.


----------

